# Java Byte Code Engineering Library (BCEL) Installation



## Wuchtbrumme (19. Aug 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin gerade dabei BCEL zu installieren, allerdings verstehe ich nicht wie...

http://mirror.serversupportforum.de/apache/

Werde überall auf diese Seite verlinkt, finde aber keinen Ordner namens BCML.
Ist der Download offline oder mache ich irgendetwas falsch?

Viele Grüße 
Wuchtbrumme


----------



## InfectedBytes (19. Aug 2016)

google erster link:
https://commons.apache.org/proper/commons-bcel/download_bcel.cgi


----------



## Wuchtbrumme (21. Aug 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
Aber die Installation macht mir zur Zeit auch Probleme... 
Habe mir die Zip gedownloadet, entpackt und in Eclipse importiert.


----------



## InfectedBytes (21. Aug 2016)

du brauchst einfach nur die bcel-6.0.jar als library hinzufügen


----------



## Wuchtbrumme (21. Aug 2016)

Okay danke für die Hilfe 

Habe jetzt ein bisschen rumprobiert und es nach einiger Zeit hingekriegt alles korrekt einzubinden.
Allerdings kriege jetzt eine java.io.ClassNotFound - Exception.

Der aktuelle Klassenaufbau ist:


```
import java.io.IOException;

import org.apache.bcel.classfile.ClassFormatException;
import org.apache.bcel.classfile.ClassParser;
import org.apache.bcel.classfile.JavaClass;

public class analyzeClass {

   
    public static void main (String [] args){
        String classname = "analyze.getAnalyzed.java";
        ClassParser clazz = new ClassParser(classname);
        try {
            JavaClass className = clazz.parse();
        } catch (ClassFormatException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```


Die Klassen getAnalyzed liegt im selben Project, in dem Package analyze


----------



## thecain (21. Aug 2016)

Wuchtbrumme hat gesagt.:


> String classname = "analyze.getAnalyzed.java";


Das ist falsch. (Also so richtig)
https://commons.apache.org/proper/commons-bcel/manual/bcel-api.html

Ausserdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass es noch ein bisschen zu früh für ByteCode Manipulation ist. Ich würde mich noch ein bisschen in JVM Basics etc. einlesen


----------

